

The Drug That Is Bankrupting America - sergeant3
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jeffrey-sachs/the-drug-that-is-bankrupt_b_6692340.html

======
angersock
Man, and I thought the scalability of software led to bullshit profit margins.
Folks, we're in the wrong business.

